# A new spawn of Alfs



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

I was able to sneak up on the cave a get a quick shot of the fry separating from the eggs.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

That is hands down the coolest picture I have ever seen! 

{where you in the tank with them?}

Congradulations Grandpa! 

Kathy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shot! Congrats :-D


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Congrats Man dad seems to be doing a Grand Job on looking after the babies wish you the best of luck with them.

- Jonno


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW cool! nice pic


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry, what's an Alf?


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry........ Alf is short for Albino Long Fin Pleco. Here is a pic of the male out 'n about.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

He's very handsome! :razz:


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Wouldn't object to you sending me some of those fry when they are ready! ;-) 

Nice looking Daddy there! 

Kathy


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

cool picture never seen anything like it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha ha ,i always thought it meant some kind of frog!!
Big Al's has a batch of baby gold bushy nose just now.They look the same as in your picture.
Can i put 1 in a tank with an oto? it is a ten gal. Would there be enough algae for both? I could possibly put it in the 20 gal but there is little algae there.


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

The ones I have max out at approx. 6 inches. I think they would be fine with Otto's but you would need to or should provide other foods. I feed mine spirulina flake, zuchinni, lettuce, and other green stuff I can get out of the refrigerator when my wife isn't looking.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My little oto has not yet discovered the algae tabs i leave him.Am trying cucumber today.


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

I moved dad and the kids to a growout tank a few days ago and the little buggers are starting to emerge. I can't yet see all of them but it looks like a HUGE batch. I'll try to take some more pics later and post them.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

aww can't wait to see them


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

The pics are not that good but I tried. The fry are just starting to venture out on their own.









There are already a bunch scattered around the tank but you can see that there is still quite a few in the cave.









And then I saw this in one of my Altum tanks this morning.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I`ll let you leave your room if you come take some pics of my fish. Awesome pics there kiddo.


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice pics hope thay go well


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

:help: Can any one tell me how much the albino long fin pleco costs and how hard it is to breed.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The albino long fins go between $8 to $12 at 1". They are just as easy to spawn as the regular finned BN.


----------

